# Sports Photography Beginner - Start Up Help Please



## boucher28 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello everyone.  My name is Brian and I am on the ground level in trying to purchase my first camera.  I am looking to purchase a camera for sports photography.  I have researched online, looking at camera models, terminology, prices, etc and after my head stopped spinning I thought I would seek out a forum in an attempt to get advice from real people who have first hand knowledge.

I am looking to shoot football, golf, baseball, basketball on the youth/high school level.  My budget is approximately $1000.  Any advice in the areas of camera models, lenses and other accessories needed for the sports I would like to shoot is greatly appreciated.  I would like to thank everyone ahead of time for their help.


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 23, 2010)

You're going to want a fast lens 2.8 or lower most would say.

$1000 might not be enough for a good sports photography set up, depending on what the level or sports you are covering. If its just recreational, you'll probably be good, but if you want to take it to a NCAA/Pro level you're going to need to chip out more cash.

I don't know much about Canon, but I would suggest going with a Nikon d90 or d300 (gonna break your $1000 budget though).

As for glass its nice to have a versatile telephoto, but most are either a little slower than you'd like or are going to cost you a nice chunk of money.

I shoot photography for an ESPN affiliate and use a Nikon d5000 with a Sigma 18-250 HSM. Most people will argue the Sigma is too slow, but I've made pretty good use of it by bumping up iso and using a high shutter speed.

Check my flickr for some pictures.

I believe a d90 with its kit lens would be a good start for youth sports though. You will probably have to upgrade your glass in the near future, but the D90 is a great body and it will last you a long time, as you won't outgrow it anytime soon. You could even sell the kit lens for a nice chunk of change as well and go a different route in regards to your lens.


----------



## boucher28 (Feb 23, 2010)

IASTONISH...first off thank you very much for taking time out to post some advice.  Much appreciated.  I have heard that canon is the sports camera of choice, but I will now seriously look into Nikons.

I just saw this ad locally here on Craigslist and was wondering if it might be a good purchase for what I am considering doing, as far as sports. his asking price is $1150

********************************************************
Immaculate and well cared for Canon EOS 20D DSLR. One owner Condition Mint. No scratches, scruffs, etc. It is in perfect cosmetic condition. Includes all original materials, accessories, (still in plastic wraper, manuals, software, paperwork), original box, and even the original receipt. I am a professional photographer and this camera has just sat in my secondary SLR bag. So you can say it was my 3rd backup camera. I never take my second SLR bag on location with me so it has just sat on the shelf. 
Accessories it comes with: 
Lenses: Canon Wide Angle EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM (67mm) - comes with lense hood 
             Canon 75-300 f/4.5-5.6 IS USM (58mm) - comes with lense hood 
             Crystal Vision  DSLR Pro MC AF Digital Wide Converter w/ Macro 0.5x 67mm (this is not shown in photo, never used) 
             (Lenses have been used as much as the camera and comes with original boxes) 
Pro Filter Kit 67 mm (3 filters) 
Pro Filter Kit 58mm  (2 filters) 
Compact Flash (512 MB & 128 MB) 
Canon BG-E2 Battery Grip for Canon EOS 20D 
BP 511 High Power Lithium Batterys for Canon (6 batteries) 
Battery Charger 
Canon EOS Strap

ALL for $1,150
*******************************************************


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 23, 2010)

boucher28 said:


> IASTONISH...first off thank you very much for taking time out to post some advice.  Much appreciated.  I have heard that canon is the sports camera of choice, but I will now seriously look into Nikons.
> 
> I just saw this ad locally here on Craigslist and was wondering if it might be a good purchase for what I am considering doing, as far as sports. his asking price is $1150
> 
> ...



I'd pass on that. You can get a used Canon 20d for as low as $339.99 [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0002XQI2E/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&qid=1266989281&sr=1-2&condition=used]Amazon.com: Used and New: Canon EOS 20D 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera (Body Only)[/ame] 

and you could use that extra cash for a very nice lens.


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 23, 2010)

20d- $340

$85 for a 50mm f1.8 this is a fast prime lens, good for low light.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Canon-50mm-1-8-Camera-Lens/dp/B00007E7JU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1266989535&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens: Camera & Photo[/ame]

$130 cheap, but handy telephoto lens
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Canon-75-300mm-4-5-6-Telephoto-Cameras/dp/B00004THD0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1266989535&sr=1-4]Amazon.com: Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo[/ame]

$400, but this is a faster lens at f2.8 and has decent range. Could be used for certain sports depending on the range needed and would make a great walk around lens.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-28-75mm-Aspherical-Digital-Cameras/dp/B0000A1G05/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1266990028&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Tamron AF 28-75mm f/2.8 SP XR ZL Di LD Aspherical (IF) for Canon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo[/ame]

Total- $955 and a nice array of lenses to start off with.


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 23, 2010)

The faster (2.8 or less) long range telephoto lenses for Canon are going to cost you upwards to your budget ($1000 or more typically.)

The Tamron is a good budget "speed lens" it should be able to do the job, but lacks the range. That's usually the thing with lenses, you have to sacrifice either speed or length versatility unless you want to pay for both of those conveniences. 

Is their a reason you are leaning towards Canon? Like I said, I don't know too much about Canon, but I hope this info was helpful to you. Its all about preference really, and like I said I shoot NCAA basketball with a lens that is slower than the suggested 2.8 and have had success, but if you have the extra money, buy the best glass you can. If you range versatility is more important to you than speed, then go with a nice ranged telephoto with a f4 or higher and just learn to love the lens.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2010)

The Craigslist ad is far too much money for a camera that is five years old,and comes with two so-so lenses. Honestly, I would not go with a 20D unless it was really cheap,and even then the 30D or 40D would be preferable in a Canon body. But seriously, if this is your first camera, and you plan to make a go of a sports photography business, I think you're going to find out that it's much more difficult and less financially rewarding than you think it is. And, that at $1,000, you are     severely     under-capitalized.


----------

